# BYOB restaurants in Dublin?



## Firefly (18 Sep 2006)

Hi all...just back from a wine run to Roscoff    and am looking for some BYO restaurants in Dublin area...

I know Khan's in Donnybrook but can't stomack Indian!

Tx

Firefly

_[Title edited for clarity by DrMoriarty]_


----------



## BlueSpud (19 Sep 2006)

Why didn't you bring back some food & you could save an even bigger wadge of cash.


----------



## Firefly (20 Sep 2006)

I did...about 20 tins of Foie gras and also loads of terrine & pate. Reblochon cheese too...yummy  A super trip to be sure....


----------



## golden mean (24 Sep 2006)

I know there is one in Ranelagh, near that fab off licence with all the wonderful beers. I've even eaten there but I can't remember a thing about it- if you are near that area I'll ask around for you and get the name.


----------



## 2706eilis (25 Sep 2006)

It's called punjab in ranelagh, near McDonalds.  Very good service and good food.


----------



## fobs (25 Sep 2006)

Just wondering if you approached the restaurants you liked and asked them if you could BYO maybe they would accomadate you with a small corkage fee. If you don't ask....


----------



## Firefly (26 Sep 2006)

Most restaurants I know would stick the noses up at you for asking! Tried adblib.ie ( a good site usually) but they don't see to have a BYO listing...will send them a mail.

Firefly


----------

